# Robben Ford in... Gravenhurst!!!



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

Amazing score! My buddy Peter Swanick has secured Robben Ford and his new band (also with Michael Landau) for 2 nights for his very small venue in Gravenhurst Ontario! $150 a ticket... November 19/20. I think this will sell out fast. Tickets at PETERS PLAYERS - LIVE MUSIC IN GRAVENHURST MUSKOKA ONTARIO "GREAT SHOWS ALWAYS"


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

WOW! Great artists playing at Peter's Place. Might be worth a trip this summer.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I got my tickets !!!!! Both Nights !!!! Landau and Ford ........in a 50 seat venue.......unbelievable 
thanks Hugh


----------

